# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  إتمام الحج بين خذوا عني و افعل ولا حرج

## حكاية روووح

أَمَّا بَعدُ: فَأُوصِيكُم -أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ- وَنَفسِي بِتَقوَى اللهِ -عَزَّ وَجَلَّ- وَتَعظِيمِ شَعَائِرِهِ: (ذَلِكَ وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِن تَقوَى القُلُوبِ) [الحج:32].
أَلا وَإِنَّ مِن شَعَائِرِ اللهِ الَّتي شَرَعَ تَعظِيمَهَا حَجَّ بَيتِهِ الحَرَامِ، تِلكُمُ العِبَادَةُ العَظِيمَةُ وَالقُربَةُ الجَلِيلَةُ، الَّتي يَجِبُ عَلَى مَن أَهَلَّ بها أَن يُتِمَّهَا، سَوَاءً فَرضًا كَانَ حَجُّهُ أَم نَفلاً، قَالَ سُبحَانَهُ: (وَأَتِمُّوا الحَجَّ وَالعُمرَةَ للهِ) [البقرة:196].
وَإِنَّ مِن شَرطِ إِتمَامِ الحَجِّ بَعدَ إِخلاصِهِ للهِ سُبحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ وِفقًا لِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ مَن أُمِرنَا بِاتِّباعِهِ وَالتَّأَسِّي بِهِ؛ حَيثُ قَالَ -عَلَيهِ الصَّلاةُ وَالسَّلامُ-: "خُذُوا عَنِّي مَنَاسِكَكُم"؛ إِذْ لا يُمكِنُ أَن يَتَبَيَّنَ مُرَادُ اللهِ مِنَ الأَمرِ بِإِتمَامِ الحَجِّ وَالعُمرَةِ إِلاَّ بِهَذَا، وَمِن ثَمَّ فَقَد جَعَلَ العُلَمَاءُ الأَصلَ في المَنَاسِكِ التَّوقِيفَ وَالحَظرَ، فَلا يَأتي الحَاجُّ بِشَيءٍ يَتَعَبَّدُ بِهِ إِلاَّ مَا دَلَّ الدَّلِيلُ عَلَى أَنَّهُ -عَلَيهِ الصَّلاةُ وَالسَّلامُ- فَعَلَهُ، وَلا يَترُكُ شَيئًا مِمَّا أُمِرَ بِهِ تَرَخُّصًا إِلاَّ مَا ثَبَتَ أَنَّهُ رَخَّصَ فِيهِ، يُقَالُ ذَلِكَ -إِخوَةَ الإِيمَانِ- في كُلِّ فِعلٍ مِن أَفعَالِ الحَجِّ، مِن جِهَةِ ابتِدَائِهِ وَانتِهَائِهِ، وَمِن جِهَةِ كَيفِيَّتِهِ وَصِفَتِهِ، وَمِن جِهَةِ عَدَدِهِ وَمَا يَجِبُ فِيهِ.
وَإِنَّ المُتَأَمِّلَ في أَحوَالِ الحُجَّاجِ في مُتَأَخِّرِ السَّنَوَاتِ، يَجِدُ مِن بَعضِهِم تَسَاهُلاً في هَذَا الشَّأنِ، مَنشَؤُهُ اعتِقَادُهُمُ الحَرَجَ في فِعلِ بَعضِ المَنَاسِكِ، وَطَلَبُهُمُ التَّيسِيرَ بِتَركِهَا بِالكُلِّيَّةِ، أَوِ بالتَّوَسُّعِ في صِفَتِهَا أَو وَقتِهَا، دُونَ انتِبَاهٍ مِنهُم إِلى أَنَّ حُصُولَ الحَرَجِ وَانتِفَاءَهُ مُقَيَّدٌ بِمُوَافَقَةِ الكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ أَو مُخَالَفَتِهِمَا.
وَإِنَّهُ لِيُؤلِمُكَ أَن يَترُكَ الحَاجُّ وَاجِبًا مِن وَاجِبَاتِ الحَجِّ، أَو يُوقِعَهُ في غَيرِ الوَقتِ الَّذِي أَوقَعَهُ فِيهِ رَسُولُ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ-، أَو يُقَصِّرَ في بَعضِ مَا يَلزَمُهُ فِيهِ، مُتَحَجِّجًا بِالزِّحَامِ وَالمَشَقَّةِ، أَوِ استِعجَالِ الأَصحَابِ وَسَفَرِ الرُّفقَةِ، أَو غَيرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الأَعذَارِ وَالحِجَجِ، ثُمَّ تَرَاهُ مَعَ ذَلِكَ يُلقِي بِاللَّومِ عَلَى العُلَمَاءِ الَّذِينَ يُفتُونَ بما جَاءَ في كِتَابِ اللهِ وَسُنَّةِ رَسُولِهِ، وَيَتَّهِمُهُم بِأَنَّهُم سَبَبُ الحَرَجِ وَالضِّيقِ، وَيَتبَعُ آرَاءَ آخَرِينَ مِمَّن تَهَاوَنُوا بِمَقَامِ الفَتوَى وَتَسَاهَلُوا، مُتَذَرِّعِينَ بِطَلَبِ التَّيسِيرِ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَعَدَمِ إِيقَاعِهِم في الحَرَجِ، حَتَّى لم يَترُكُوا وَاجِبًا إِلاَّ كَادُوا يُسقِطُونَهُ، أَو يُخرِجُونَهُ عَن وَقتِهِ أَو يُغَيِّرُون صِفَتَهُ، غَافِلِينَ هُم وَمَنِ استَفتَاهُم أَنَّ الفَتوَى بِالحَقِّ الَّذِي يَقتَضِيهِ الدَّلِيلُ لم تَكُنْ يَومًا لِتُوقِعَ النَّاسَ في العُسرِ وَالحَرَجِ، كَيفَ وَقَد قَالَ اللهُ -عَزَّ وَجَلَّ- : (هُوَ اجتَبَاكُم وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيكُم في الدِّينِ مِن حَرَجٍ) [الحج: 78]، وَقَالَ سُبحَانَهُ: (يُرِيدُ اللهُ بِكُمُ اليُسرَ وَلا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ العُسرَ) [البقرة: 185].
فَأَحكَامُ الدِّينِ لِمَن أَخلَصَ النِّيَّةَ وَقَصَدَ التَّعَبُّدَ، كُلُّهَا يُسرٌ وَللهِ الحَمدُ وَالمِنَّةُ: (وَمَن يَتِّقِ اللهَ يَجعَلْ لَهُ مِن أَمرِهِ يُسرًا) [الطلاق: 4].
وَأَمَّا مَن جَعَلَ الحَجَّ نُزهَةً وَأَرَادَ بِسَفَرِهِ السِّيَاحَةَ، فَمَا أَصعَبَ التَّقَيُّدَ بِأَحكَامِهِ عَلَيهِ حِينَئِذٍ!!
وَإِنَّ مَا شَهِدَهُ المُسلِمُونَ مُؤَخَّرًا في قَضِيَّةِ رَميِ الجَمَرَاتِ مِن سُهُولَةٍ بَعدَ حُزُونَةٍ وَيُسرٍ بَعدَ عُسرٍ، وَمَا لَمَسُوهُ مِنِ انسِيَابِيَّةٍ بَعدَمَا كَانَ يَحصُلُ مِن تَضَايُقٍ وَتَدَافُعٍ، لَتُثبِتُ خَطَأَ مَا كَانَ يَزعُمُهُ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ المُتَشَدِّقِينَ مِن أَنَّ السَّبَبَ في الزِّحَامِ وَالتَّدَافُعِ هِيَ الفَتَاوَى المُحَدِّدَةُ لِوَقتِ الرَّميِ مِن بَعدِ الزَّوَالِ، فَلَمَّا وَفَّقَ اللهُ لِبِنَاءِ عِدَّةِ جُسُورٍ في مَكَانِ الرَّميِ، عَادَ رَميُ الجَمَرَاتِ أَسهَلَ مَا يَكُونُ، وَتَبَيَّنَ سَبَبُ المُشكِلَةِ وَبَطَلَ العَجَبُ.
وَمِثلُ ذَلِكَ يُمكِنُ أَن يُقَالَ في دَفعِ النَّاسِ مِن عَرَفَةَ قَبلَ غُرُوبِ الشَّمسِ كَمَا يُنَادِي بِهِ بَعضُ المَفُتُونِينَ بِمُخَالَفَةِ الحَبِيبِ -عَلَيهِ الصَّلاةُ وَالسَّلامُ- بِحُجَّةِ التَّيسِيرِ، وَالَّذِينَ لم يَدُرْ في خَلَدِ أَيٍّ مِنهُم وَهُوَ يُفتي بِهَذَا أَنَّهُ لا أَرحَمَ بِالأُمَّةِ ولا أَرفَقَ بها مِن مُحَمَّدٍ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ-، وَمَعَ هَذَا فَلَم يَدفَعْ مِن عَرَفَةَ إِلاَّ بَعدَمَا غَرَبَ قُرصُ الشَّمسِ، وَهَؤُلاءِ الغَافِلُونَ أَوِ المُستَغفَلُونَ، يَتَجَاهَلُونَ أَنَّ أَسبَابَ الازدِحَامِ لَدَى الدَّفعِ مِن عَرَفَاتٍ إِلى مُزدَلِفَةَ، أَو مِن مُزدَلِفَةَ إِلى مِنًى، أَو في المَطَافِ أَوِ المَسعَى، قَد تَكُونُ مِن قِبَلِ التَّنظِيمِ أَوِ التَّخطِيطِ، أَو جَهلِ الحُجَّاجِ وَعَدَمِ اتِّبَاعِهِمُ السُّنَّةَ، أَو تَجَاهُلِهِمُ التَّعلِيمَاتِ المُنَظِّمَةَ، أَو أَسبَابٍ أُخرَى لم تُعطَ حَقَّهَا مِنَ البَحثِ وَإِيجَادِ الحُلُولِ، وَهُوَ الأَمرُ الَّذِي يُشَاهِدُهُ الحَاجُّ مِن عَامٍ لِعَامٍ، حَيثُ تَختَلِفُ الخُطَطُ نَجَاحًا وَإخَفَاقًا، بَلْ وَيَختَلِفُ النَّاسُ أَنفُسُهُم في مَدَى بُلُوغِهِم مَا يُرِيدُونَ حَسبَ تَخطِيطِهِم، في حِينِ أَنَّهُ لَو تَأَمَّلَ مُتَأَمِّلٌ في حَقِيقَةِ هَذِهِ الفَتَاوَى الَّتي تُبِيحُ الإِتيَانَ بِبَعضِ الأَعمَالِ في غَيرِ أَوقَاتِهَا تَلافِيًا لِلزِّحَامِ، لَوَجَدَهَا لا تَحِلُّ المُشكِلاتِ الَّتي قُصِدَ حَلُّهَا، وَإِنَّمَا تَنقُلُهَا مِنَ وَقتٍ لآخَرَ لا أَقَلَّ وَلا أَكثَرَ.
أَيُّهَا المُسلِمُونَ: إِنَّنَا في زَمَنٍ تَوَفَّرَت فِيهِ وَسَائِلُ العِلمِ وَتَعَدَّدَت مَصَادِرُ تَحصِيلِهِ، وَلَكِن ظَهَرَت مُشكِلَةُ الفَهمِ وَالدِّرَايَةِ، وَبَرَزَت مُصِيبَةُ ثِقَةِ بَعضِ النَّاسِ العَميَاءِ في فَهمِهِ، وَتَقدِيمِهِ عَلَى فُهُومِ عُلَمَاءَ أَجِلاَّءَ رَاسِخِينَ، حَتى صَارَ بَعضُ الجَهَلَةِ ممَّن يَقِفُ عَلَى بَعضِ الفَتَاوَى الَّتي جَعَلَتِ الحَجَّ رُخَصًا مِن أَوَّلِهِ إِلى آخِرِهِ، يُسِيءُ الظَّنَّ بِأَهلِ العِلمِ المُتَقَدِّمِينَ، وَيَظُنُّ أَنَّهُم قَد حَرَمُوا النَّاسَ مِن رُخَصٍ أَبَاحَهَا لَهُمُ الشَّارِعُ الحَكِيمُ، وَحَمَّلُوهُم آصَارًا وَأَغلالاً مَا أَنزَلَ اللهُ بها مِن سُلطَانٍ، في حِينِ أَنَّ الحَقَّ خِلافُ ذَلِكَ؛ إِذِ العُلَمَاءُ الرَّبَّانِيُّونَ أَتقَى للهِ وَأَخوَفُ، وَأَجَلُّ مِن أَن يُحِلُّوا حَرَامًا أَو يُحَرِّمُوا حَلالاً بِلا عِلمٍ، أَو يَحُولُوا بَينَ النَّاسِ وَبَينَ رُخصَةِ رَبِّهِم، وَمِن ثَمَّ فَإِنَّ عَلَى الحَاجِّ -وَقَد تَجَشَّمَ عَنَاءَ السَّفَرِ مِن بِلادٍ قَد تَكُونُ بَعِيدَةً، وَتَحَمَّلَ مِنَ النَّفَقَاتِ أَموَالاً كَثِيرَةً، وَتَرَكَ وَطَنَهُ وَأَهلَهُ وَآثَرَ طَاعَةَ رَبِّهِ، وَبَاعَ نَفسَهُ للهِ أَدَاءً لِهَذَا الرُّكنِ العَظِيمِ- عَلَيهِ أَن يَتَّقِيَ اللهَ وَيَصبِرَ وَيَحتَسِبَ، وَأَن لا يَجعَلَ دِينَهُ مَجمُوعَةَ رُخَصٍ لا دَلِيلَ عَلَيهَا مِن كِتَابٍ أَو سُنَّةٍ أَو إِجمَاعٍ، أَو تَلفِيقًا مِن شُذُوذَاتِ المَذَاهِبِ أَوِ اختِيَارَاتِهَا المَرجُوحَةِ، الَّتي فُتِنَ بها بَعضُ مَن لم يَشعُرُوا أَنَّهُم رُبَّمَا أَفسَدُوا بِفَتَاوَاهُم المُتَسَاهِلَةِ عَلَى الحَاجِّ حَجَّهُ، أَو نَقَصُوا مِن ثَوَابِهِ وَقَلَّلُوا أَجرَهُ، في حِينِ أَنَّهُ لم يَكُنْ بَينَهُ وَبَينَ إِتمَامِ حَجِّهِ وَقَضَاءِ تَفَثِهِ إِلاَّ أَن يَتَأَخَّرَ يَوَمًا أَو يَومَينِ، أَو يُؤَجِّلَ خَلعَ مَلابِسِ الإِحرَامِ سَاعَةً أَو سَاعَتَينِ، وَيِصبِرَ عَلَى مَا قَد يَكُونُ فِيهَا مِن مُضَايَقَةٍ لَهُ بِحُكمِ عَدَمِ التَّعَوُّدِ عَلَيهَا.
أَلا فَاتَّقُوا اللهَ -أَيُّهَا المُسلِمُونَ-، (وَأَتِمُّوا الحَجَّ وَالعُمرَةَ للهِ فَإِنْ أُحصِرتُم فَمَا استَيسَرَ مِنَ الهَديِ وَلا تَحلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُم حَتَّى يَبلُغَ الهَديُ مَحِلَّهُ فَمَن كَانَ مِنكُم مَرِيضًا أَو بِهِ أَذًى مِن رَأسِهِ فَفِديَةٌ مِن صِيَامٍ أَو صَدَقَةٍ أَو نُسُكٍ فَإِذَا أَمِنتُم فَمَن تَمَتَّعَ بِالعُمرَةِ إِلى الحَجِّ فَمَا استَيسَرَ مِنَ الهَديِ فَمَن لم يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ في الحَجِّ وَسَبعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعتُم تِلكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ ذَلِكَ لِمَن لم يَكُنْ أَهلُهُ حَاضِرِي المَسجِدِ الحَرَامِ وَاتَّقُوا اللهَ وَاعلَمُوا أَنَّ اللهَ شَدِيدُ العِقَابِ * الحَجُّ أَشهُرٌ مَعلُومَاتٌ فَمَن فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الحَجَّ فَلا رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ وَلا جِدَالَ في الحَجِّ وَمَا تَفعَلُوا مِن خَيرٍ يَعلَمْهُ اللهُ وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ خَيرَ الزَّادِ التَّقوَى وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُولي الأَلبَابِ * لَيسَ عَلَيكُم جُنَاحٌ أَن تَبتَغُوا فَضلاً مِن رَبِّكُم فَإِذَا أَفَضتُم مِن عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذكُرُوا اللهَ عِندَ المَشعَرِ الحَرَامِ وَاذكُرُوهُ كَمَا هَدَاكُم وَإِنْ كُنتُم مِن قَبلِهِ لَمِنَ الضَّالِّينَ * ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا مِن حَيثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ وَاستَغفِرُوا اللهَ إِنَّ اللهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ * فَإِذَا قَضَيتُم مَنَاسِكَكُم فَاذكُرُوا اللهَ كَذِكرِكُم آبَاءَكُم أَو أَشَدَّ ذِكرًا فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا في الدُّنيَا وَمَا لَهُ في الآخِرَةِ مِن خَلاقٍ * وَمِنهُم مَن يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا في الدُّنيَا حَسَنَةً وَفي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ * أُولَئِكَ لَهُم نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا وَاللهُ سَرِيعُ الحِسَابِ * وَاذكُرُوا اللهَ في أَيَّامٍ مَعدُودَاتٍ فَمَن تَعَجَّلَ في يَومَينِ فَلا إِثمَ عَلَيهِ وَمَن تَأَخَّرَ فَلا إِثمَ عَلَيهِ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى وَاتَّقُوا اللهَ وَاعلَمُوا أَنَّكُم إِلَيهِ تُحشَرُونَ) [البقرة: 196-203]. 
فَاتَّقُوا اللهَ تَعَالى وَأَطِيعُوهُ وَلا تَعصُوهُ، وَاعلَمُوا أَنَّ مِمَّا يُؤتَى بَعضُ المُفتِينَ مِن قِبَلِهِ في فَتَاوَاهُمُ المُخَالِفَةِ لآرَاءِ الفُقَهَاءِ الرَّاسِخِينَ، أَنَّهُم يُعَامِلُونَ أَحكَامَ المَنَاسِكِ تَعَامُلَ الفُقَهَاءِ مَعَ مَا أَصلُهُ الإِبَاحَةُ، وَمِن ثَمَّ فَهُم يَرَونَ أَنَّ مَا لم يَنْهَ عَنهُ النَّبيُّ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ- فَهُوَ مُبَاحٌ كَالرَّميِ قَبلَ الزَّوَالِ مَثَلاً، وَفي هَذَا مُخَالَفَةٌ أُصُولِيَّةٌ كَبِيرَةٌ؛ إِذِ الأَصلُ في العِبَادَاتِ الحَظرُ وَالتَّوقِيفُ لا الإِبَاحَةَ وَالتَّخيِيرَ، يُعلَمُ ذَلِكَ مِن أَدِلَّةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، مِنهَا قَولُهُ -عَلَيهِ الصَّلاةُ وَالسَّلامُ-: "مَن أَحدَثَ في أَمرِنَا هَذَا مَا لَيسَ مِنهُ فَهُوَ رَدٌّ". رَوَاهُ الشَّيخَانِ. وَفي رِوَايَةٍ: "مَن عَمِلَ عَملاً لَيسَ عَلَيهِ أَمرُنَا فَهُوَ رَدٌّ". وَقَالَ -عَلَيهِ الصَّلاةُ وَالسَّلامُ-: "صَلُّوا كَمَا رَأَيتُمُوني أُصَلِّي". مُتَفَّقٌ عَلَيهِ. وَقَالَ في الحَجِّ بِخُصُوصِهِ: "لِتَأخُذُوا عَنِّي مَنَاسِكَكُم؛ فَإِنِّي لا أَدرِي لَعَلِّي لا أَحُجُّ بَعدَ حَجَّتي هَذِهِ". رَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ.
وَقَدِ استَقَرَّ هَذَا المَعنى في أَذهَانِ الصَّحَابَةِ -رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنهُم- وَفَقِهُوهُ، فَفِي الحَدِيثِ الطَّوِيلِ في صِفَةِ حَجِّ رَسُولِ اللهِ، وَالَّذِي رَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ عن جَابِرٍ -رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنهُ- قَالَ: "فَقَدِمَ المَدِينَةَ بَشَرٌ كَثِيرٌ كُلُّهُم يَلتَمِسُ أَن يَأتَمَّ بِرَسُولِ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ- وَيَعمَلَ مِثلَ عَمَلِهِ...". إِلى أَن قَالَ: "حَتى إِذَا استَوَت بِهِ نَاقَتُهُ عَلَى البَيدَاءِ نَظَرتُ إِلى مَدِّ بَصَرِي بَينِ يَدِيهِ مِن رَاكِبٍ وَمَاشٍ، وَعَن يَمِينِهِ مِثلُ ذَلِكَ، وَعَن يَسَارِهِ مِثلُ ذَلِكَ، وَمِن خَلفِهِ مِثلُ ذَلِكَ، وَرَسُولُ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ- بَينَ أَظهُرِنَا وَعَلَيهِ يَنزِلُ القُرآنُ وَهُوَ يَعرِفُ تَأوِيلَهُ، وَمَا عَمِلَ بِهِ مِن شَيءٍ عَمِلنَا بِهِ...". الحَدِيثَ.
وَقَد يَحتَجُّ كَثِيرٌ مِمَّن يَتَسَاهَلُونَ في أَعمَالِ الحَجِّ بِدَعوَى التَّيسِيرِ بِقَولِهِ -عَلَيهِ الصَّلاةُ وَالسَّلامُ- في المُتَّفَقِ عَلَيهِ: "افعَلْ وَلا حَرَجَ"، مَعَ أَنَّ قَولَهُ -عَلَيهِ الصَّلاةُ وَالسَّلامُ- هَذَا قَد جَاءَ جَوَابًا لِمَن سَأَلُوهُ في يَومِ النَّحرِ عَن تَقدِيمِ بَعضِ أَعمَالِهِ عَلى بَعضٍ، وَهُوَ حُجَّةٌ عَلَى مَن يَتَّخِذُهُ ذَرِيعَةً لِلتَسَّاهُلِ في أَعمَالِ الحَجِّ؛ إِذ إِنَّ الصَّحَابَةَ لم يَسأَلُوا النَّبيَّ -عَلَيهِ الصَّلاةُ وَالسَّلامُ- إِلاَّ لِمَا وَقَعَ في أَذهَانِهِم مِن أَنَّ مُتَابَعَتَهُ وَاجِبَةٌ ومُتَعيِّنَةٌ، وَإِلاَّ لَما سأَلُوهُ، وَلَيسَ في هَذَا الحَدِيثِ الإِذنُ بِتَركِ شَيءٍ مِنَ المَنَاسِكِ، بَل فِيهِ النَّصُّ عَلى فِعلِ مَا يَجِبُ في وَقتِهِ، وَغَايَةُ مَا فِيهِ الإِذنُ بِتَركِ تَرتِيبِ أَعمَالِ يَومِ العِيدِ كَمَا رَتَّبَهَا النَّبيُّ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ-.
وَإِنَّهُ وَإِنْ لم يَكُنْ لَدَينَا شَكٌّ أَنَّ التَّيسِيرَ مِن أَهدَافِ الدِّينِ وَمَقَاصِدِهِ العَظِيمَةِ، إِلاَّ أَنَّ الوَاجِبَ أَن يَكُونَ التَّيسِيرُ في حُدُودِ مَا دَلَّت عَلَيهِ الأَدِلَّةُ الشَّرعِيَّةُ، أَمَّا أَن تُترَكَ أَحكَامُ العَزَائِمِ المَبنِيَّةُ عَلَى الدَّلِيلِ بِحُجَّةِ التَّيسِيرِ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَعَدَمِ إِيقَاعِهِم في الحَرَجِ، فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مَا هُوَ إِلاَّ نَقضٌ لأِحكَامِ الشَّرعِ بِمُجَرَّدِ الاستِحسَانِ، وَايمُ اللهِ مَا ذَاكَ بِالتَّيسِيرِ وَلا هُوَ مِن بَابِهِ، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ مُخَالَفَةٌ لِلحَقِّ وَاتِّبَاعٌ لِلهَوَى، لا سَبِيلَ لَنَا إِلاَّ رَدُّهُ وَاطِّرَاحُهُ وَعَدَمُ القِيَامِ لَهُ، وَإِنْ نَحنُ لم نَفعَلْ فَأَينَ تَحقِيقُ شَهَادَةِ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللهِ؟! نَعَم، أَينَ شَهَادَةُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللهِ إِذَا نَحنُ تَرَكنَا قَولَهُ وَخَالَفنَا فِعلَهُ وَتَابَعنَا قَولَ فُلانٍ وَفُلانٍ بِحُجَّةِ أَنَّ قَولَهُم أَيسَرُ وَأَسهَلُ؟!
إِنَّ في الأَخذِ بِالتَّيسِيرِ عَلَى إِطلاقِهِ مِنَ المَخَاطِرِ وَالمَخَاوِفِ مَا فِيهِ، بَل إِنَّهُ فَتحٌ لِبَابِ فِتنَةٍ لَو عَمَّمنَاهُ وَتَحَجَّجنَا بِهِ، لَمَا استَطَاعَ أَحَدٌ إِغلاقَهُ، وَلَقَد حَذَّرَ العُلَمَاءُ مِن جَمعِ الرُّخَصِ المُختَلَفِ فِيهَا وَتَقدِيمِهَا لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى أَنَّهَا مِنَ التَّيسِيرِ، بَل نَصُّوا عَلَى تَحرِيمِ تَتَبُّعِ الرُّخَصِ الَّتي هِيَ مِن قَبِيلِ التَّأوِيلاتِ وَاختِلافِ المَذَاهِبِ.
وَمَعَ هَذَا -أَيُّهَا المُسلِمُونَ- فَقَد يَجُوزُ لِفَردٍ مَا لا يَجُوزُ لِغَيرِهِ، فَمَن أُفتِيَ بِرُخصَةٍ مِن قِبَلِ عَالِمِ يَظُنُّ فِيهِ العِلمَ وَالخَشيَةَ، فَلْيَأخُذْ بها، فَإِنْ أَصَابَ فَبِهَا، وَإِنْ أَخطَأَ فَإِنَّمَا إِثمُهُ عَلَى مَن أَفتَاهُ، قَالَ -عَلَيهِ الصَّلاةُ وَالسَّلامُ-: "مَن أُفتِيَ بِفُتيَا غَيرِ ثَبتٍ فَإِنَّمَا إِثمُهُ عَلَى مَن أَفتَاهُ". رَوَاهُ ابنُ مَاجَه وَحَسَّنَهُ الأَلبَانيُّ.
وَلَكِنْ كَمَا قَالَ ابنُ سِيرِينَ -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ-: "إِنَّ هَذَا العِلمَ دِينٌ فَانظُرُوا عَمَّن تَأخُذُونَ دِينَكُم".

وَأَمَّا الرُّخَصُ الوَارِدَةُ بِالدَّلِيلِ الصَّحِيحِ الصَّرِيحِ، أَوِ المُتَّفَقُ عَلَيهَا بَينَ العُلَمَاءِ، فَإِنَّ الأَخذَ بها ممَّا يُحِبُّهُ اللهُ، قَالَ -عَلَيهِ الصَّلاةُ وَالسَّلامُ-: "إِنَّ اللهَ تَعَالى يُحِبُّ أَن تُؤتَى رُخَصُهُ كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَن تُؤتَى عَزَائِمُهُ". وَفي رِوَايَةٍ: "كَمَا يَكرَهُ أَن تُؤتَى مَعصِيَتُهُ". رَوَاهُمَا أَحمَدُ وَصَحَّحَهُمَا الأَلبَانيُّ.


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## تباركت ربنا

ربا يبلغنا حج بيته العتيق

----------


## مامة عملر

ؤؤؤ
جزاكى ربى خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
تسلمى موضوع ممتاز 
سلمت يمينك

----------

